# Fix Your Dash, Brights and Tail Lights in 15 min!!



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alot of people here seem to have *the* problem, including myself. With the help of Zanegrey and searching the forums, I found out the head light switch is a pretty common cause for the dash and HVAC lights, Tail lights and brights to become non-functional. 
This makes sense once you pull the switch out and find out there are 5 contacts, and they operate : Left Head Light, Right Head Light, Dash/HVAC/Tail Lights, Right Bright Headlight, Left Bright Headlight (See Pics Below).

So, here's how to get those lights working FAST!

Note: This was done in a 1995 HardBody V6 4WD

Tools Needed: Phillips head screwdriver, sandpaper or electric contact cleaner

Step 1) Remove plastic panel from the bottom half of the steering column. Its like 6 screws and too easy to picture

Step 2) Remove the switch itself. 2 screws. Theres a thin plastic panel covering the contacts, remove it. It will look like this:










Here's a diagram for what each contact does:










Step 4) Take the switch totally out. Do NOT try to pull it apart because I tried for a while and couldn't get it. Upon further studying, it looks like if I even got it apart it wouldn't have been any easier to clean the contacts. I didn't have any contact cleaner so I used some sandpaper I had laying around. I found it useful to get the sandpaper between the top and bottom contact and then push down with a screwdriver to pinch it in there, and then move the sandpaper back and forth to clean it.










Step 5) Put the plastic covering back on the switch, reassemble everything. 

Before you go putting everything back together, plug the switch in and make sure all your lights work. If they don't work try cleaning them a little more, or bending the top contacts down a little bit to make them closer to the bottom ones so that they may engage easier. 

I did this and I fixed all my non-functional lights: Brights, Dash and HVAC, and tails. That was 3 faulty contacts.

Enjoy!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice write-up and DIY!!


----------



## McCormz (Sep 16, 2009)

Would this also fix my running lights that disappeared so long ago that I question if it every had them.

93 2.4 5spd


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Do your dash lights work?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

McCormz said:


> Would this also fix my running lights that disappeared so long ago that I question if it every had them.
> 
> 93 2.4 5spd


Assuming you do have DRLs, then it's possible that this would fix it and most running lights work off low power to the high beam but I'm not 100% sure of that. Check the FSM for your car and see if they came with DRLs.


----------



## McCormz (Sep 16, 2009)

dash lights works fine, the drl's went about four years ago but no problems with any of the other lights. 

an unrelated question, kinda... I have the rear view mirrow with built in maps lights. Looked at part stores, in the owners manual, haynes, etc cant find a bulb number anywhere. ideas or suggestions. Thanks guys


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

McCormz said:


> dash lights works fine, the drl's went about four years ago but no problems with any of the other lights.
> 
> an unrelated question, kinda... I have the rear view mirrow with built in maps lights. Looked at part stores, in the owners manual, haynes, etc cant find a bulb number anywhere. ideas or suggestions. Thanks guys


Check fuses in Engine compartment for your daytime lights - at least that is where mine is for a Sentra, that could account for your DRL not working if all other lights are fine.

For the bulb in mirror, can't you just remove it and take it to a store for a match if type is unknown? or you can post a pic, someone might recognize the type.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah nice write up dude!


----------



## LONGBALL123 (Dec 27, 2009)

thamls! This is just what I have been looking for!!!!


----------

